# مشروع قصر مؤتمرات



## koman (2 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى قصر مؤتمرات من تصميمي ارجو افادتي بارائكم.


----------



## great fence (2 سبتمبر 2006)

حقيقة تصميمك جميل نابع من خيال واسع 
الجميل فيه "بنظري" هو التدرج الحاصل على مستوى الواجهة والكتلة
و الانسيابية في الشكل الناتج عن ذلك 

و لكن عندي سؤال : ما هي الوظائف الموجودة في قصر المؤتمرات
اعني هل هو عبارة عن مجموعة قاعات للمؤتمرات و الاجتماعات كما هي الحال في الشركات و البنوك و غيرها من الابنية العامة ام ان هناك وظائف اضافية ام هي غير ما ذكرت (اي على خلاف الابنية العامة) ارجو الافادة 

و شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع يبدو جيد من ناحية التشكيل المعماري وان كانت لي ملاحظة وهي اختلاف المفردات التصميمية والتشكيلية في اجزاء المشروع (قارن بين Perpe 1 وبين بقية اللقطات) وكأن المصمم للواجهات الخارجية هنا مختلف عن مصمم اللقطات الاخري .......
بالنسبة للناحية الوظيفية فلا يمكننا التعليق حيث ان المساقط غير متوافرة
وحتي تعم الفائده نرجو الحاق المساقط الافقية


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الدنيا مليانه واجهات باشكال جميله فوق الخيال يا ترى فين المسقط اللى هو اهم من ده كله


----------



## koman (4 سبتمبر 2006)

واجهتني مشكلة اخي الكريم اثناء تحميل المساقط لان حجمها كبير نوعا ما امهلاني بعض الوقت لتحمل les perspective et plan de masseمع الشكر الجزيل على الرد


----------



## koman (4 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم اخي الكريم هذا المبنى عبارة عن مجموعة قاعات للمؤتمرات و الاجتماعات كما هي الحال في الشركات و البنوك كما ذكرت بالضبط شكرا على هذاالرد thank you.


----------



## koman (4 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم اخي الكريم هذا المبنى عبارة عن مجموعة قاعات للمؤتمرات و الاجتماعات كما هي الحال في الشركات و البنوك كما ذكرت بالضبط شكرا على هذاالرد thank you.


----------



## zoubir (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الصور القيمة


----------



## نادية (19 يناير 2007)

تصميم رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا 
مشكور علي الصور..........


----------



## susanna (29 أكتوبر 2009)

i need to see ur plans very much please 
:11:


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه بقى قوول فين المشروع


----------



## محسن النائف (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس كو مان ونتمنى منك اتزودنا بالمساقط الافقية لهدا المشروع الرائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## ماحد فاهمني (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميل جدا 

بس ودي اسالك ماهي عناصر ومكونات والبرنامج لمشروعك (( قصر مؤتمرات ))


----------



## سعيد87 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## جمانة يكن (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير.. جهد مبارك بإذن الله


----------



## ثامر كاظم (27 مارس 2012)

ممكن التصاميم وشكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## معمر السمومي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## Aloaa (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------

